# Livingstoni Distant and Aloof



## Cich-Oh (Oct 2, 2009)

He's been hanging by him/herself in a corner of the tank, very still, not social and seemingly depressed. I introduced him a week ago with another Livingstoni and two Rusties. No one in the tank picks on him/her and he/she comes to feed at every feeding. But afterwards, he/she goes right back to his/her spot. I checked to see if it was holding any eggs but it doesn't appear so and it's only about 1 1/2" long. A juvenile.

ANy thoughts, advice?


----------

